Ask HN: Is Uber or other higher burn rate startup are ponzy schemes? - ijafri
======
ijafri
They are never going to be profitable period. Then why?

------
Stevenjo
Its not just Uber. Many "startup"s are ponzy schemes. They are in fact ponzy
schemes within larger ponzy schemes.

